# Bubba Grill MOD?



## bamafan (May 11, 2010)

After using my Bubba grill a few times the one thing I don't like is the bottom rack in the rib box is way to hot. Just to close to the fire box. Was wondering if anyone knew of some type of thin high temp insulation that I could put on the bottom of the rib box then maybe place a piece of 1/8" metal on top and weld it in. Don't know if it would bother the meat? Any other toughts on what to do to cool it off some? The Bubba is a reverse flow. My model is the 250R www.bubbagrills.net. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## pineywoods (May 12, 2010)

Maybe a water pan/deflector might help but not sure


----------



## jdt (May 12, 2010)

If its straight thermal convection (no hole for heat) I would probably try firebricks or a couple pieces of 1/8" steel seperated by a 1" air gap, if there is a pass through hole for heat to come up there I would cover it with 1/2" steel and see what I got.


----------



## bamafan (May 12, 2010)

There is no hole/holes for pass thru. It's straight convection.


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 2, 2010)

I have noticed this with my cooker as well. It is radiant heat coming from the firebox. I would do a google search and see if i could find some insulation to go in there maybe. It has not been a problem for me so far as i don't use the rib box/warmer to cook in usually. Pkerchef


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2010)

BAMAFAN said:


> After using my Bubba grill a few times the one thing I don't like is the bottom rack in the rib box is way to hot. Just to close to the fire box. Was wondering if anyone knew of some type of thin high temp insulation that I could put on the bottom of the rib box then maybe place a piece of 1/8" metal on top and weld it in. Don't know if it would bother the meat? Any other toughts on what to do to cool it off some? The Bubba is a reverse flow. My model is the 250R www.bubbagrills.net. Thanks for any advise.


Tim,

 Have you called lonnie and discussed this w/ him??

 He may have an idea for a fix.

I will be ordering the same 250R as you have on the same trailer but w/o the rib box.


----------



## pkerchef (May 8, 2011)

I have found that if i take 2 full steam pans(the disposable ones, I buy from sam's in a pack of about 20) and fill them up with water and place them in the rib box this problem is alleviated. I just remove the bottom rack and place the pans directly on the plate in the rib box. Water usually lasts about 6-7 hours then i just refill . The temps in the rib box are then very compatible with the main smoke chamber. Try it it works ! Pkerchef


----------



## morph101 (May 16, 2011)

@ Pkerchef.   How many racks/type can you hold like that. What type of temps are you seeing? Do you smoke them in the big chamber then move them to the rib box? It seems it doesnt have any smoke.


----------



## morph101 (May 16, 2011)

Aslo how much are you guys paying for the 250r with rib box and front burners


----------

